# Brake line question



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I plan on replacing my old brake lines for new stainless steel brake lines. I currently have four drum brakes, which I want to rebuild and when time and money present itself upgrade to front disc. When buying brake lines what makes the difference in the front to rear disc vs drum lines? I always see the lines listed as for either drum or disc. I know drum and disc have different connections at the rear and front but why do they list this difference in the full body line from front to rear?


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

rear brake connections for 64-74 are no different between discs and drums. front to rear body uses a proportioning valve which has a different rear fitting.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

:agree
My 67 Goat has discs in the front and drums in the rear. the fittings to the distribution block are all the same
good luck


----------

